# ... the most beautiful grey bikes of this forum



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

let us see your grey bikes. grey, the new 3dv of bike colors 










ciao
flo


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sorry no grey bikes

AND I STILL HATE YOUR SIG!!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

hollister said:


> AND I STILL HATE YOUR SIG!!


life ain't easy 

ciao
flo


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow!!! That Salsa is nice.

Does natural titanium count as gray?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a sweaty-palms inducing grey bike arriving on Tuesday. Not a mountain bike, but certainly has an outstanding mountain bike heritage. Pics to come.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Greyish and marroon ok?


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

ciao
flo


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Greyish and marroon ok?


it's hardly 50% grey  ok, this time...

ciao
flo


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

floibex said:


> it's hardly 50% grey  ok, this time...
> 
> ciao
> flo


Its actually more of a silver. More grey bikes to come. Someone tell Laffeaux that that aint a Salsa.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I have a sweaty-palms inducing grey bike arriving on Tuesday. Not a mountain bike, but certainly has an outstanding mountain bike heritage. Pics to come.


and your gonna make us wait a week?!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Its actually more of a silver. More grey bikes to come. Someone tell Laffeaux that that aint a Salsa.


Oops. Those stripes sure make it look like a Salsa. My bad. I'll review my RBI-bike identification manual tonight.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

*grey bikes*

what do you mean with gray?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*and suddenly the music stops*

You could at least give us something from last century!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Definitely silver.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

This part of my bike is grey


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*you could hear the record get scratched*



Fillet-brazed said:


> You could at least give us something from last century!


bwah ha ha


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rumpfy Bicycle Institute Bike ID Manual*



laffeaux said:


> Oops. Those stripes sure make it look like a Salsa. My bad. I'll review my RBI-bike identification manual tonight.


Do you have the latest edition? He's expanded beyond the T-discs, Tioga stems, and Slingshots.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*um*

grey.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

brushed grey:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here you go:









Oh, wait, _gray_, I thought you said ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bushpig said:


> I have a sweaty-palms inducing grey bike arriving on Tuesday. Not a mountain bike, but certainly has an outstanding mountain bike heritage. Pics to come.


I'd call that silver or 'polished'.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Do you have the latest edition? He's expanded beyond the T-discs, Tioga stems, and Slingshots.


:skep:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> You could at least give us something from last century!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Half grey, grey tires! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


>


you changed the cables


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

So now we're posting pics of bikes we "used to own"?:skep: 
As long as we're breaking the rules:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> Half grey, grey tires!
> :thumbsup:


Not a huge fan of those tires, but thats the coolest Fat Ive seen in a while. Classic 80s Fat there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

:lol: I knew I was gonna get scolded for that one.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

If you like my FAT, you'll love...

...the return of my Pro-Flex!!!!!!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> you changed the cables


Replaced derailleur cables/housing some time ago. 
Brake lines are the same.

New shock bushings, PUSH'ed the front fork, new pads, new chain/chain rings.

Trying to eek more miles out it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Replaced derailleur cables/housing some time ago.
> Brake lines are the same.
> 
> New shock bushings, PUSH'ed the front fork, new pads, new chain/chain rings.
> ...


i got something for ya


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor quality photos I know:


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

that is Psick! I would love to ride that....I will trade you my POS Turner for that, though its not grey

this the only grey-ish bike i have owned (only change is the spacers)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Faux Part Deux said:


> that is Psick! I would love to ride that....I will trade you my POS Turner for that, though its not grey


Get back to work! That way you'll have more time to ride during lunch...


----------



## Faux Part Deux (Jan 19, 2004)

Upchuck said:


> Get back to work! That way you'll have more time to ride during lunch...


no doubt.....got one ride this week and will try tomorrow before work. i need to be in shape so i can still sandbag once in a while on weekends!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i got something for ya


Is it a super clean, all original, early P-23 in my size?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Not Mine (saw it on CL), but my first mtb was a metallic gray, smoked pearl to be precise. It was a 1984 Schwinn High Sierra. I do have a picture or two my old bike but I'm sitting next to it not wearing a shirt and you folks have been scarred (and scared) enough of my pictures, so I'll post someone elses.

Bushpig, very clever!

P. Guin


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*zing!*



bushpig said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did that thing ever sell?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Is it a super clean, all original, early P-23 in my size?


better


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*partial gray*

I just realized that I have a (partial) grey bike. Grey sandwiched between white and black.


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

hollister said:


> did that thing ever sell?


it 'sold' about a half dozen times


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*mo*

Pulse Zip.

Bonty.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MrOrange said:


> Pulse Zip.
> 
> Bonty.


im feeling the need for a grey bike to call my own.


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

grey enough,,,


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

alohachiimoku said:


> grey enough,,,


tease. Let's see more pictures of that one!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hollister said:


> did that thing ever sell?


yep


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*It's a gray bike time machine!!*

A couple of these, you all have seen...but there are some new ones!

So, there's the one you're all sick of hearing about...



And the 1993 Norco TNT



The newest addition (Thanks BushPig!) 1990 Ibis Mt Trials a la 69er...it's actually gray...looks white here...



And the updated modern Echo Control that has introduced me to new levels of pain and fun!



And the cool bike...Bianchi Auto Milano with Project 2 Fork, Control Tech stem and campy MTB seatpost for style...



So there they are...I like gray/silver bikes...



Richard


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

. Someone tell Laffeaux that that aint a Salsa. [/QUOTE]

I thought Laffeaux was talking about the STEM.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> better


This must be good!

Maybe I can sneak by tomorrow or this w/e.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo upchuck,

why did you get rid of those IF's?


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

You know, when I read my own post it sounded like I got rid of them. What I meant by "breaking the rules" was I was posting newer bikes in a vintage forum. 
Get rid of these? No way! I just rode the Ti SS last night and am racing the gearie this Sunday.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

*Whoops...I forgot*

One more that I forgot about...the much maligned (and hidden 'til now) 1988 Fisher CR-7 with 6 speed Suntour XC 9000 derailleurs, shifters and hubs, Suntour XC headset, XC comp crank, XC rear brake and XCD front brake...maiden voyage today commuting to and from work

...I have a weird soft spot for this bike


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

alohachiimoku said:


> grey enough,,,


original bradbury?


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> brushed grey:


FB, what forks are those? litespeed? they look sooo cool from that angle


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Rob M. said:


> I thought Laffeaux was talking about the STEM.


An honest mistake. :|

Any plans on gettting back to Boise?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

richieb said:


> One more that I forgot about...the much maligned (and hidden 'til now) 1988 Fisher CR-7 with 6 speed Suntour XC 9000 derailleurs, shifters and hubs, Suntour XC headset, XC comp crank, XC rear brake and XCD front brake...maiden voyage today commuting to and from work
> 
> ...I have a weird soft spot for this bike


Did you repaint that? Decals look newer?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd Guess So*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Decals look newer?


I've never seen a CR-7 decaled like that


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

It was a complete repaint that I won of the ebay a year and a half ago...I stripped the rear stays and epoxy painted them, flat balck, as well as the fork, then applied decals that I ordered from Trek...Unfortunately, original decals weren't available...


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

does a 2000 model count,or is it too new?my 2000 6000 (trek ).i kinda "borrowed" some parts off it for other projects.
an '03 gf advance (bought it cause it was a cheap way to try SS back then,w/in a year bought a "real" SS,sold it last year and bought it back for parts for another project)
and my mostly '06 rocky mtn blizzard thats 1/2 grey.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice old Ritchey (true grey......none of this silver or natural silliness )

<img src=https://firstflightbikes.com/_borders/PaloAltoGray.JPG>


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

97 GT Lightning Ti.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

alohachiimoku said:


> grey enough,,,


BOOOOIIIIIIINNNNNNNGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... something grey from keith




























not mine 

ciao
flo


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

1990 Merlin w/ assorted bits...


----------



## gruenbaer (Apr 11, 2005)

floibex said:


> ... something grey from keith
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


well, if there is a significant rise in the views of my flickr pics there must something happened at mtbr. and there is exactly one suspicious guy 

the ti-trager is the most ridden indeed. but let me mention the other both grey horses of my barn:

german (1995 OMT) :










more of that: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6924

east coast and a little younger  :










more of that: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157594155085865/

enjoy!
dirk


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Here's my grey bike on a grey day in Feb.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It's a road bike, but I think y'all will like it. Charlie built it for Todd DeAngelis of the Cunningham team for training.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hummmm, seeing alot silver and aluminum so I'll post my '94 Race Lite , kinda gray when shes dirty


----------



## illldeca (Jun 4, 2007)

gruenbaer said:


> well, if there is a significant rise in the views of my flickr pics there must something happened at mtbr. and there is exactly one suspicious guy
> 
> the ti-trager is the most ridden indeed. but let me mention the other both grey horses of my barn:
> 
> ...


nice east coast but ur forks on backwards buddy :skep:


----------



## Eli-Ti (Sep 10, 2004)

*Velocitechs: 09er and Sloped Frame*

Two 1985 grey beauties:
One is Grey and Red, the other is Grey and Rust.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Mine!
A 1" steerer Ti fork is the closest I go towards suspension.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=277173&d=1183622730

Not mine! 

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=276413&d=1183389472


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Eli-Ti said:


> Two 1985 grey beauties:
> One is Grey and Red, the other is Grey and Rust.


Cool bikes...although those chain guides don't look like they would last one ride without getting crunched...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I am too boring to ride any other color.
1993 Gray and White
1997 Gray
1997 Gray


----------

